# Women in the NT



## Romans922 (Jan 22, 2007)

Are there any good websites that have good information on women in the life of Jesus and/or women's role in the NT --> gospel, etc.???


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2007)

????


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 23, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> ????



What kind of "good information" are you looking for? I know there's lots of BAD information out there - since usually the reason for writing material on women in the life of Jesus is to serve some feminist or egalitarian end...  On the good side, though, perhaps the Council on Biblical Manhood and Womanhood has something. I don't know, though - I've never had much of a reason to seek out such material.

As for the general question of women's roles in the NT, CBMW definitely has good stuff (and some not-so-good stuff). You can also check Knight's commentary on the Pastoral Epistles - very, very good - and Andreas Kostenberger in a book called "Women in the Church: An Analysis and Application of 1 Timothy 2:9-15". I read the first edition of the book several years ago, and thought it was pretty decent.

Online you can get (connected to CBMW) a new work edited by Grudem called "Evangelical Feminism and Biblical Truth", which seems to contain a lot of the same kind of material that the old Recovering Biblical Manhood and Womanhood did.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 23, 2007)

Given that you're at RTS Jackson, I suppose you're getting James Hurley's awful work suggested to you. I read that one too... ugh.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 23, 2007)

No I am not getting any suggested work to me. It is not for my class, it is for my mom who is taking a class on NT at a Catholic college (to finish her bachelor's) and she wanted some help FROM WEBSITES on this subject.

There is somewhat of a division between MFT and the Biblical sides of campus.


----------



## Tom Roach (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi, Romans922 !
I don't have any web sites, but I do have information on women on the New Testament. There is of course Mary, Jesus' mother. There is Mary Magdalene as well as some unnamed women.
In Mark 14:3-9, There is an unnamed woman of Bethany who pours oil on Christ.
In John 11:1 to 12:8, there is Mary of Bethany (sister of Martha) who anointed Christ's feet with oil.
In Luke, there is an unnamed, sinful woman who anoints Christ's feet with oil.

Some side info: Many people conflate these women together as Mary Magdalene and call her a prostitute, which Mary Magdalene is not!

There are other women, I am sure, but these came to my mind right now. Hope I was of help.


----------

